# Queen with 8 kittens, 5 weeks and 4 days old. Need advice.



## clinda (Mar 7, 2006)

The kittens are eating dry food, along with can food. They do still try to nurse. She let's them but, she doesn't have much milk left. 

We want to have her spayed on Wed. May 3rd. Can we separate her from the kittens to dry her up prior to the surgery. If so, how long will it take her to completely dry up.

She was a stray that showed up on January 19th, had the kittens and now, to prevent more kittens, she needs to be fixed ASAP.

Any advice is greatly appreciated. TIA

We are trying to find homes for all the kittens and the mom too, once she is fixed.

They are soooooo cute.


----------



## Bengal Man (Feb 4, 2006)

Honestly, I think it's too early to seperate these kittens from their mom. I would encourage you to wait until the kittens are at least 8 weeks old, then spay the mom. Kittens need their moms for security, social development and of course the nursing.
After the spay surgery you will need to keep the mom apart from the kittens, so she can rest and heal. This seperation will be traumatic for the kittens and mom, if done too soon.

Our kittens only leave for their new homes after they reach the age of 10 weeks and they are not seperated from their moms any earlier than 8 to 9 weeks.

Hope you are able to find good homes for all of them.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Definitely keep her inside until she's ready to prevent another pregnancy. I think most breeders recommend that you actually wait at least 12 weeks to wean the kittens from mom -- this ensures that they will have her for socialization and emotional development at that crucial time.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

No, no. Not yet. The milk is still an important part of the kittens diet so weaning them now would be a big mistake. She'll dry out on her own as the kittens start to eat more and more solid food.

I agree with Bengal Man, if possible wait until the kittens are at least 8 weeks old.

Early weaning can be done in extreme situations (such as preventing the kittens from catching disease from their mother) but not even in those cases are weaning before 6 weeks of age recommended.


----------

